# Which beans do I need?



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi

Setup:

Gaggia Classic - silvia & OPV mod

Porlex Grinder

I've been making coffee for the last couple of months...with varying success. I predominately drink milk based drinks as the espresso I produce tastes extremely bitter/sour (probably due to the fact I'm using Lavazza espresso beans), but I also think another contributing factor is the temperature issue of the Classic (I've ordered a digital thermometer to test the brewing temp).

Back to the original question.

I've been looking at Hasbean - Jailbreak Espresso Blend Mk3 / El Salvador Finca La Fany Bourbon / Bolivia Cooperative San Ignacio

&

Happy Donkey - Classic italian roast.

Bearing in mind I produce milk based drinks - would I be advised to purchase the Itailian roast as the HB beans are properly suited to espresso?

Be interested to see what you think...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bolivia Cooperative San Ignacio - great in Milk.

The Happy Donkey beans are a VERY dark roast, if thats your bag then im sure they will be fine


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Totally biased (since I work at Hasbean), but the Jailbreak Mk3 works great in milk for my money - I was drinking it in milk yesterday morning


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

I've had the Jailbreak mk 2 and it made a lovely cappuccino. James Gourmet Formula 6 also produced a sweet and moreish capp. I've just bought some Finca la Fany, it's degassing so I don't know how it goes in milk yet.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

One more for Formula 6 from James Gourmet Coffee. I've been buying different suppliers' blends after every bag for about 3 months and it's the first I've bought a 2nd time. But in terms of overall fave it's no. 2 behind Square Mile spring espresso, however the SM beans are too pricey to be my house espresso.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

All the above coffees are great, I sometimes grab the HB classic Italian blend but as mentioned it's very dark and potent almost alcoholic and IMHO not the best for milk based drinks.

My personal fav and a great base for Flat Whites etc is the Brazilian espresso blend in my sig from http://www.twodaycoffee.co.uk/ check them out it's truly awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

You are allowed to not like HasBean beans. Although I really appreciate what Steve is doing with his company and his great site, time after time I've been disappointed with their beans, too fruity and raw for my taste and I had to give my last batch of Blake away. I have to say Jailbreak Mk.3 is pretty good, but after spending a week with it I decided I needed a higher roast (what my girlfriend calls coffee-tasting coffee). This really is just a matter of taste - I appreciate it is an interesting coffee and HasBean service is first class.

For contemporary style coffee I think Square Mile are definitely the best, but they are expensive.

I too am a fan of Happy Donkey Classic Italian, but then I'm a fan of traditional Italian style funky espresso. They are also an absolute bargain at £5.65 for 500g.


----------

